# Memory Lane -- Old Firearms Ads



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Colt ad







Nato military rifle ad 






Sten machine gun ad 






Automatic weapons for collectors - Nov. 1977







Sears ad 






J. Stevens Arms and Tool Company ad 






Pre-depression Sears ad






Ye Old Hunter ad







Frontier revolver ad






Hunters Lodge ad






Machine gun ad


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The prices haven't changed.
Our money is just worth less, that's all.

M1911s for $79.50? In today's money, that's equivalent to somewhat north of $795.00. Seems fair to me.
Same for Garands from DCM.
And all of those "sub-machineguns" are so-called DEWATs: They've been plugged with weld, and don't work.

Now, that Belgian .44 Frontier Revolver from the Sears catalog probably is still worth $3.50...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Notice the interesting armaments at Hunters Lodge in Alexandria, VA. I used to go to the shop from time to time just to see some of the unusual arms they had. Right on the edge of the Potomac River and next to Potomac Arms as I recall.


----------

